# Oakley A-Frame: any sense nowadays?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

today it was first time I went windowshopping for a pair of goggles, I am between oakley and Smith, but i'd like to try some on first before deciding. Also, I am looking for the most versatile lens, and read here that Oakley VR50 Pink Iridium seems to be the most loved.
Which Smith lens is supposed to be the most versatile?

so back to my question: I tried some Splice, some Airbrake, and Crowbard. 
Then I finally saw the A Frame, which I always read about. 
And found them small (compared to the others) and also not that great with those two small holes in front. 
Is the model too old nowadays? did it make its time? would you buy it today?
is it comparable to the most recent models?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Oakley makes some great goggles and they're definitely pricey. Smith makes a really nice goggle as well, not as expensive as Oakley, but not cheap either. One thing I really like about the Smiths is the included second lens, so you end up with a sun lens and low light lens. I used Wisdoms the last few years with no problems and switched to the Smith IO/Xs this season, also no problems with them. I do like the larger field of vision the IO/X offers.

I'd skip the A frames unless you have a small face, since you lose a fair ammont of viewable area with them. One plus to the A frame is they've been around for so long it's easy to find cheap replacement lenses for them.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Tons of people ride A frames and there's been no significant advancements in goggle tech... you'll need to try on all goggles (along with your helmet) to see which fits best. If you're looking for a jack of all trades lens the pink iridium MIGHT do it, but you can't use those in sunlight as you'll be squinting the entire time.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Agree with OP's thoughts. A-frames were good when they came out 10yrs ago, not anymore unless you have a small face like women/youth. Definitely far better out there now in terms of both style and field of vision. I had a few pairs back in the day, but would never consider them now.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I own a pair of Airbrakes, and while they are expensive, you do get two lenses. I got the dark grey lenses for bluebird days, and the H.I. Yellow for low light. Love the H.I. yellow.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pink iridium works well in most conditions. I don't find it uncomfortable in the sun, and it works fairly well for night boarding too. It's pretty good if you're only going to have one lens.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the RC36 and Blue Sensor Mirror for Smith lenses. The blue one is really good for night and flat light conditions. The RC36 is darker and designed for bright day time riding. The blue mirror are not the best in bright conditions, but they will still work. I don't think I've ever worn the RC36 at night, but they aren't that dark.

If I had to have just one lens, I would take the Blue Sensor Mirror, and that is largely because I do most of my riding at night.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wouldnt pay retail, i paid 20 bucks with a chrome orange lens crap i forgot what one it is. It's mirrored though.
If i were to spend 60-150, id go with EG2s or 2.5s.
Should be able ot find them on sale in the next month.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

To me, fit is the most important factor. I did that the A Frames fit the best despite a narrower field of view. If you wanna stick with Oakley, the Airbrakes are a similar fit.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

what about the canopy? i just saw it

Oakley Goggles 2012-2013

how does it compare to splice?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got the Oakley Crowbar's with Blue Iridium lens. I like it a lot, hasn't fogged up on me at all and I've used it in sunny and cloudy conditions and its worked great in both. Better when its sunny for sure but definitely don't feel like its lacking at all and good contrast even in lower light conditions.


----------

